# Spin swirls



## kchaystack (Apr 7, 2015)

I thought I would start a thread about this since so many of us are in this months challenge, and we keep hijacking other threads.  

First I am kind intimidated by all the people I am up against!  I was kinda hoping the split between US and International would thin the field some, but I see that this month participation is way up!  

But I think this is a great technique, and am looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.  I also can not wait to get back in my basement and do my next batch!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not doing the challenge, but the spin swirl does seem like one that even a relative newbie, like me, can do and get better at. Hah, my first one was awful, so this is hopeful more than anything else  

I like the fact that this technique is the challenge b/c of that, though. For contrast, see the butterfly swirl (hate and love Zahida/Handmade in Florida). That one is kind of a you-know-what .


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 7, 2015)

LOL not_ally!!! I think I'm going to do my swirl again because my first batch of batter thickened up quicker than I wanted. I think it's because I was using a bigger mold and couldn't pour fast enough (even with my husband pouring with me). Now I gotta find new colors to swirl with


----------



## kumudini (Apr 7, 2015)

I wonder what it would take to have multiple color batters mixed up to a light trace all at the same time, as I think it is really important for all colors to be at the same level of fluidity to get smooth lines. Also wondering if one would spin after everything is poured or at multiple stages of the pour to probably get more complex swirl throughout. Yep, I watch a lot of videos and no I haven't done any swirling.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 7, 2015)

I bit the bullet and entered for the first time. I've never done a soap competition but I think it could be a lot of fun!


----------



## kumudini (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish all the very best to all the participants from SMF. I know you guys and girls will do wonderful. Anticipating to see some of your soaps when the results are announced.go for it


----------



## not_ally (Apr 7, 2015)

Julie, I thought your first spin swirl look really good (way better than mine, meant to comment on another thread and got waylaid.)  

V., I think you have to swirl all of the colored hold outs at the same time.  I hope this makes some kind of sense.  One of the things I like about this technique is that it seems like it is actually sort of simple, if you did it enough you could actually do it well, and the colors go through the whole soap so beautifully, hard in a slab mold.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome to all new contestants! We need to tell everyone, after voting closes of course, which ours is. I've done now 4 challenges, and because my first and second and even third plus soaps each challenge aren't quite right, I've done multiple practices each challenge. It's really helping me work on my swirling techniques and work at getting good at them, or at least descent at them lol.
I did 3 spins. I'm done I'm pretty sure. I don't have anything mind blowing, but I finally got a descent one and am calling it quits.

My main problem is when I spun, the center wanted to remain still and the outsides spin into a massive blur. It looks nice in the middle after cutting the bars, but not so much on top. This swirl was more challenging than I was expecting with regards to executing what I wanted specifically.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks not_ally . I just wanted to see more definitive spin swirls than I saw. Might just try it again for the heck of it 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 7, 2015)

*TEAM SMF!! GO TEAM SMF!!*
:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 7, 2015)

I tried to make my entry today, may have been a bit ambitious with 7 colours... but can't really tell if it's going to be good until its set enough to cut. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 7, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> I tried to make my entry today, may have been a bit ambitious with 7 colours... but can't really tell if it's going to be good until its set enough to cut. The anticipation is killing me!



Seven!   Oh dear, you are very ambitious.  I thought 4 might be much for me!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 7, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> I tried to make my entry today, may have been a bit ambitious with 7 colours... but can't really tell if it's going to be good until its set enough to cut. The anticipation is killing me!


 
7 - WOW!!!!  And I thought my 4 was difficult...and that was WITH another set of hands helping!


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 7, 2015)

I made my first one today also - and I am probably going to make another   This is probably my most fugly soap yet.  We'll see tomorrow when I cut it.  I had four colors plus the plain batter, and one of the colors, Amaranth Pink, seized up pretty solid - the rest were nicely fluid.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 7, 2015)

I have also entered. Struggling to think of something original to do though. This is a tough one for me.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I have also entered. Struggling to think of something original to do though. This is a tough one for me.



Yes! I had such a hard time thinking of something original. 
Ultimately I settled on a specific look and trying to "get it right".


----------



## chloe (Apr 7, 2015)

This is my 6th time participating in the GC challenge. Good luck, everyone! I'm pregnant and have a wild one year old boy that doesn't allow for me to have more than one or at best two tries at these challenges. It's really hard not to want to do more and perfect each challenge! Maybe it's a good thing! I'd soap all day everyday! Can't wait to see all your swirls!


----------



## newbie (Apr 7, 2015)

Originality in this one is really tough. Plus how people vote is still somewhat mysterious. And i can tell you, spinning a double thick batch in a slab mold that is full to the brim is not at all ideal and is in some ways plain dangerous. I've never slopped so much soap in such a wide radius before.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 7, 2015)

I tried a spin swirl a while back... with a beer soap. All was going well for the first spin. Then on the second spin, it heated up unevenly. I was swooshing batter snotty-chunks all over. The end result was odd, fuzzy looking swirls and a bunch of soap spilling out of my mold.  It will be a while before I purposely fling my molds around again. 

Good luck to all the participants!  I cannot wait to see what y'all create!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 8, 2015)

I have dredged up my lazy Susan from the loft. It was a gift that hasn't ever been used. I'm not really into entertaining guests at home! I can imagine that I am going to have batter spattering everywhere if I'm not careful! I am giving it a go this morning so fingers crossed it works. I don't feel like I want to have lots of goes at this one. The chances of making something really amazing are more down to chance than anything else I think. I bought a tall sided plastic box to use as a mould as my wooden slab mould is enormous and if I have to make lots of batches I don't want to be overrun with soap.


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2015)

The double batch requirement on this challenge is deadly. You can't try without making a fair amount of soap. I'm already in the 40's for bars made and I've only tried a few times. I hate that sense of drowning in bars.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 8, 2015)

newbie said:


> The double batch requirement on this challenge is deadly. You can't try without making a fair amount of soap. I'm already in the 40's for bars made and I've only tried a few times. I hate that sense of drowning in bars.


 
Tell me about it!!!!  That's why I asked my hubby to build me a 6" x 6" box so I wouldn't use too much batter. I think my original batch would have been much better had I been able to pour the batch quicker in a smaller mold.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 8, 2015)

By double batch you mean making it thick enough to cut a bar in half along the depth?   I agree, my bars are tiny after I cut them  also lard evidently takes longer to get hard enough to cut, even with SL.  :/


----------



## Saponista (Apr 8, 2015)

I had one go today, not entirely pleased with it. Don't want to post pictures in case my second attempt is even worse and I have to submit this one! It's not the best soap I've ever made that's for sure.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 8, 2015)

Remember guys, you can use any technique you want as long as the last step is a spin swirl. You don't have to do a faux funnel, you can do anything. 

I hope this sparks the imagination a bit.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 8, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Remember guys, you can use any technique you want as long as the last step is a spin swirl. You don't have to do a faux funnel, you can do anything.
> 
> I hope this sparks the imagination a bit.


 
Thanks Dorymae!!! I think I have a new idea of what I'd like to try now


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, my spin swirl is still too soft to cut, and I know it's going to have solid pinks in it - I'm going to try again.  I'll end up with 40 soaps too by the time we're finished!  I am going to take Doramae's advice and change tactics a bit for the next one.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 8, 2015)

I've never tried a spin swirl, but I'd like to attempt one. This can only be done in a slab mold, right?
Good luck to all who entered! I can't bear to really post pics let alone enter a contest! You all are inspiring and so talented! Go SMF!


----------



## zolveria (Apr 8, 2015)

*turkey Injector uses*

Here is my tip :
Use a TURKEY Injector. Draw up your color batter  and Peirce the batter with it slowly press down on the injector and lift slowly leaving a trail of colored batter behind.

I THOUGHT of this while i was sitting behind the Nurses Station SMH with a desk full of syringes  MAKE US OF 

then get a small dragonfly twirler and dip it in there and twirl away 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_v45YfUuXI...0/Plastic+Flying+Dragonfly+Toys+-+12+Pack.jpg


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 8, 2015)

zolveria said:


> Here is my tip :
> Use a TURKEY Injector. Draw up your color batter  and Peirce the batter with it slowly press down on the injector and lift slowly leaving a trail of colored batter behind.
> 
> I THOUGHT of this while i was sitting behind the Nurses Station SMH with a desk full of syringes  MAKE US OF
> ...


You need to make a video 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd definately like to see a video of that. I've never heard of a dragonfly twirler. I've only seen a modified tunnel pour, then rotating in quarter turns until you get desired swirl. Am I thinkng of the wrong technique?


----------



## zolveria (Apr 8, 2015)

*Video*



reinbeau said:


> You need to make a video
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes I do my husband tell me this all the time. Believe it or not I am shy. 
I designed my soap cutter this morning and soap mold and he said oh let film us putting it together.  I Ran out the Kitchen 

But yes i will do this for You guys. Next weekend .Which is my off weekend. I work at the Nursing home this weekend


----------



## zolveria (Apr 8, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> I'd definately like to see a video of that. I've never heard of a dragonfly twirler. I've only seen a modified tunnel pour, then rotating in quarter turns until you get desired swirl. Am I thinkng of the wrong technique?



its spins the color in the soap batter.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 8, 2015)

Your original idea was the spin swirl we are attempting for the challenge cactislily. Zolveria's method looks like a new idea to try! I'd love to see what the soap looks like when you do it that way.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 8, 2015)

Put together my second attempt tonight.  I found a paper mache box from Michaels that I had gotten to use as a slab mold - and forgot once I ordered the BB silicone mold.  (My original desire was to do a peacock swirl, I think the BB mold is perfect for a small batch of that).  Anyway, this box is 7x7x3.5...  so I lined it with some freezer paper (that was a learning experience)  and away I went.

I should have used white - not black.  I am worried its all kinda muddy.  But I have it wrapped in some old long johns and a bigger box over it hoping I can get it to gel so I can cut it faster.  I might do one more this weekend depending on how it goes.  I really like this technique.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 9, 2015)

I had the same issue with muddiness. I chose a grey background for my swirl and the green colour I chose as one of the complimentary colours is too close to the grey so there is no contrast and it does look muddy.


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 9, 2015)

I used black too and the top looks muddy  but I haven't cut into it yet. But I agree it is as fun technique!


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 9, 2015)

First two attempts down, not sure how the second looks yet. The first came out okay, but I'm not happy enough with it. We'll see. . . I'll have to enter something so I hope I don't have to go to attempt 3. Although I do like the technique, it is easy to do.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2015)

I had a second attempt today. The colour combination works better than the first but the top isn't as nice because I spent longer mixing the colours up. Gah! Now the perfectionist in me wants another go. I'll be bankrupt with all the fragrance that is going into these batches. Do any of you make unscented soap as your practices? I like to use scented stuff so I think I would end up throwing out the unscented practice bars which would be more of a waste than having loads of soap to use up.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 10, 2015)

Throw out soap?  GASP!  Get the pitchforks and torches!



You can always make unscented soap and enter that.  The scent does not influence voting I would think.  

And you can always cut up the practice bars for imbeds, grate it for confetti soap, or give it to local shelters or other charities...  But never throw it out!


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 10, 2015)

Well . . . I'm onto the third try. Just not getting the umph I'm looking for. 

You know, the making of soap and supplies don't bother me, the attempts are decent and they will sell even if I have to discount them BUT these soapy dishes are killing me!  I hate hate hate doing dishes and I'm a BIG supporter of the dishwasher. ( but we all know that is a no go with soap!) 

I am finding that I'm very picky when there is competition involved. For example I usually use one scraper, just wipe it off if the colors are too different. Now I'm using a scraper for each color - just in case a bit of color transfers! (Like anyone would notice!) This is causing my soapy dishes to get way out of hand! 

I think I'm remembering why I don't enter competitions. On the other hand the frugal me reminds me I paid for three months and so I will enter something all three months. Stupid perfectionist tightwad!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2015)

Sadly I can't donate any of my soap in the UK kaychaystack, it is not cosmetically certified as I am a hobbyist. It can't legally be donated or given away to anyone or anything else. It's such a pity as I'm sure it would go down really well with the homeless shelters. That's why I may actually have to resort to throwing some out as there is only a certain amount of soap I can use in one lifetime!


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 10, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Sadly I can't donate any of my soap in the UK kaychaystack, it is not cosmetically certified as I am a hobbyist. It can't legally be donated or given away to anyone or anything else. It's such a pity as I'm sure it would go down really well with the homeless shelters. That's why I may actually have to resort to throwing some out as there is only a certain amount of soap I can use in one lifetime!


That is utterly ridiculous, that you can't give it away.  Truly.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 10, 2015)

That is really a shame.  I wonder how expensive it would be to ship some to someone over here that could donate it for you?  (Or another country in that has less strict laws?)


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 10, 2015)

Cleantheworld.org is a great organization. If you know a bunch of soap makers in your area, it wouldn't be so expensive to pay for S/H. It's a great organization, but I understand how cost wise it could be prohibitive.


----------



## nframe (Apr 10, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Sadly I can't donate any of my soap in the UK kaychaystack, it is not cosmetically certified as I am a hobbyist. It can't legally be donated or given away to anyone or anything else. It's such a pity as I'm sure it would go down really well with the homeless shelters. That's why I may actually have to resort to throwing some out as there is only a certain amount of soap I can use in one lifetime!



I was in the same situation as you until I contacted my local food bank.  They agreed to take my soaps which were much appreciated.  Since then, when I have too many, I fill up a carrier bag and take it to them.  I also donated a carrier bag full to a local hospice.  Perhaps it is not legal, but they did not seem to mind.  It's worth a try.  Good luck!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 10, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I had a second attempt today. The colour combination works better than the first but the top isn't as nice because I spent longer mixing the colours up. Gah! Now the perfectionist in me wants another go. I'll be bankrupt with all the fragrance that is going into these batches. Do any of you make unscented soap as your practices? I like to use scented stuff so I think I would end up throwing out the unscented practice bars which would be more of a waste than having loads of soap to use up.


 

The unscented ones you could always either rebatch or you could shred them and put them into another soap. *shrug*


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

This technique can give some nice effects, but I'm having troubles making or thinking of anything that would be particularly eye catching. I don't know if it's something about the technique or what. I've used different color combos and swirled and spun and various patterns before spinning, but it all ends up looking kind of the same. Is anyone else experiencing the same?


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2015)

I am completely with you on this newbie. All my attempts are kind of mediocre in my opinion. If I am going to enter something then I like to feel as though it has at least some chance of winning. This is definitely not the case at the moment. You can't go too wild with the way you fill the mould or the spinning will have no obvious effect. Such a difficult challenge to do in an imaginative original way. 

I'm glad you told me you had managed to donate your soap nframe. I hadn't even considered asking as I assumed they would reject it. We have a food bank and the homeless shekinah mission so I will go and see if they will take any from me.


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes, I've done all sorts of patterns but the spin makes them seem about the same in the end. I feel the same way you do, Saponista. I would like to enter something that I think stands a chance of winning, but everything looks kind of the same. I have one that gave me one cool spot in the soap, but that seems like little to go on. Color me perplexed.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm having the same problems. It's lacking that umph that makes you go wow! Even the soaps they showed as examples didn't make me go wow, so maybe it's just another way to swirl. 

I do have hopes for my third batch, now sitting quietly undercover. We'll see, but I don't think I'll be turning any cartwheels over whatever I enter.

I have a question for those of you who have done this before. What do you do just open a Pinterest account and make a board for your entry? Can you post other pics of your soap there (like pics of the making and swirling) or only the pic you want entered?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a blog that I made for this and for soap. Other people use their facebook account, but if you want to do something different you can open up a Pinterest board. I would make a pinboard of the soap challenge. Post as many pictures of the process with a caption of what you were doing while you did it. It seems to go over well with the contestants when they can kind of see your process behind your soap. We like to see as many pictures as you want to put out there. If you want just a pinboard for challenges, then you can do that and  I'm _guessing_ you could open up other pin boards for whatever reason you want to use them for. I don't do Pinterest but I'm pretty sure that it can work this way.

Edit to say many use pinterest, so you'd be in good company with it.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2015)

I use my blog to post entries, but I do have a Pinterest account. You can make a board for your entry, and then put different pictures with captions etc. within that board to explain how you made the soap. If you get stuck and need some help, send me a pm and I will try to give you some help.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 10, 2015)

2nd spin swirl is put to bed. Not quite sure how this is gonna turn out - was VERY liquid when I poured it. I was so worried about it tracing to quickly that I mixed it until the oils and lye were just mixed together. Then added my fragrance and split into colors. I would have thought that it would have started thickening up, but nope  We'll see what it looks like tomorrow!


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2015)

Are you going to try to gel it? I've had soap separate if I've poured perhaps a touch too thin but if I leave it ungelled, it will hold together. I hope yours hangs in there!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 11, 2015)

Ugh....okay....I have a joke for you....

Knock Knock....  <who's there> ...  Impatient Soaper!..... ME 

The joke is on me unfortunately. I woke up this morning and even though the soap was soft, I thought it would be fine to cut. After all, I was curious about what the spin swirls looked like. So, my first cut and the soap crumbled into a soft, crumbly mess. The rest of the slab is intact though so I put it back into the mold with the lid on.

Do you think it will harden up if I just let it sit?


----------



## Saponista (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes just leave it sitting and it should harden up, but if it's that soft you may have to wait at least a couple more days for it to harden enough to get a decent cut. Is it mostly soft oils?


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 11, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Yes just leave it sitting and it should harden up, but if it's that soft you may have to wait at least a couple more days for it to harden enough to get a decent cut. Is it mostly soft oils?


 
In order of largest to smallest amount I used:

Olive Oil
Lard
Coconut Oil
Sweet Almond Oil

I also used salt and sugar to harden it and create more bubble.


I'll have to just be patient (not my strong suit)

Don't think my 2nd batch is turning out. So.....made a 3rd batch with these colors. Hope this one turns out!!! I will not lift the lid...I will not lift the lid...


----------



## newbie (Apr 11, 2015)

How anyone get the middle to spin well is beyond me, at least with a square mold. Nice vibrant colors! I hope your third turns out well too.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 11, 2015)

newbie said:


> How anyone get the middle to spin well is beyond me, at least with a square mold. Nice vibrant colors! I hope your third turns out well too.



Use a small 6x6 or 7x7 square and the middle will swirl.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 11, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Use a small 6x6 or 7x7 square and the middle will swirl.



Mine was a 6 x 6 - but no matter what I did, I couldn't get the middle to move


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 11, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> Mine was a 6 x 6 - but no matter what I did, I couldn't get the middle to move



Mine was 6x6 also. When I swirled (spun) I did so in a very jerky motion, quick jerk, abrupt stop. After 8 of those the center began twirling.


----------



## newbie (Apr 11, 2015)

I made all mine in a 6x6 and I only got the middle to go off about 45%. I did make a couple that were super fluid and the middle did move on those a bit more, but not enough to floor me with results.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 12, 2015)

Well no I agree there is nothing really dramatic about the swirl anyway you cut it!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 12, 2015)

I got the middle moving on my really fluid batch too, but there is the worry that the edged will then mix way too much.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 12, 2015)

Well I've been on holiday till yesterday so I only have probably time to have 1 more attempt at this challenge!!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 12, 2015)

I think I have my entry - this last batch really shows some fun swirls. I'm going to start a blog so I can put these up. I saw someone suggest this earlier and I really liked that idea.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 12, 2015)

Are we all agreed not to post pics on here of our entries until after voting closes again?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 12, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Are we all agreed not to post pics on here of our entries until after voting closes again?



That was my plan.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 14, 2015)

I have two options to submit and I'm in a real quandary about what to do. One version is your regular spin swirl but looks fairly pretty and some nice swirls going on. The other is one where I tried to think outside the box, it definitely looks different compared to the regular one but I'm not sure it's as pretty and pretty seems to do much better in the voting for some reason. It's soooo hard to know what to do for the best.


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2015)

My guess is that pretty will win over. I would go with your best looker because I do think that is what people gravitate toward. If you did something different AND it was your best looker, that would be the hands-down submission but it sounds like you don't feel that way about your outside the box soap. You can always link up an album that shows your other one.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks newbie, that's really helpful advice


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah I am hoping my 3rd try gets to a point I can cut it soon so I can tell it I am going to use it or attempt 1.  2 was ok - but the black really made mud of the colors.  I will give it a wash just in case, and bevel the edges...  but I am just not digging the way the colors play.  

This high lard recipe is great for staying fluid a long time.  But boy does it take a long time to cut, even at a water discount and SL.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I'm making attempt 2 tonight so am cutting it fine, if it doesn't work I won't be entering!!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 14, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Well I'm making attempt 2 tonight so am cutting it fine, if it doesn't work I won't be entering!!



I have faith in you Sonya.  You always do brilliant work!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 14, 2015)

Try a lard and high olive recipe Sonya, takes ages to trace so it won't set up too quick like your first attempt. It is slightly scary pouring soap batter so thin though, but all of my attempts have set in the end, as kchay says they take forever to set hard enough to cut though.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 14, 2015)

Is it on the challenge page? The lard/olive oil recipe?


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 14, 2015)

My goto slow recipe is:

75% lard
20% coconut
5% castor

How about:

35%OO
20% CO
40% lard
5% castor


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 14, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I have faith in you Sonya.  You always do brilliant work!




Thanks for the compliment but I promise some of my soaps have been terrible!! And my first spin was a disaster!!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 14, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Is it on the challenge page? The lard/olive oil recipe?



I used:

50% Lard
15% CO
30% OO
5% Castor 

5% SF

33% lye solution

I think the trick is to get it to JUST ENOUGH of a trace that the batter does not mix when poured, but thin enough to still be fluid and swirl when spun.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll chime in. My DNA swirl I wound up submitting had color pop, the design was a little outside the box in the way I striped the colors and had a sunburst, and my technique wasn't great at all. I didn't place top 10, but there were more ahead of me and a sponsor choice that didn't do the DNA in the direction, of well, DNA strands. My fish DNA would've probably done better, but it didn't pop really to me (in pics, it looks cute in person though...great with the kids lol!). I choose the sunburst for pop of color, but the blues fish one would've done better I'm thinking, and that goes against the bold bright original thing  winning a little.

Well, there were disqualifying landscapes that got votes last month...and so it's impossible sometimes to predict as newbie said how these will go.

If it looks like it was spun and it's exciting, submit it. That's my motto. Try to have the technique visible, don't do anything disqualifying, and make it pop somehow with either originality or colors, and clear pics are a necessity I think. Making something above the top isn't always what wins, and I find pleasing color palates tend to sway votes. I've been using searches for palates to inspire me on color combos that work. I'm hoping it helps some.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I've done it!! I'm really happy with how it's turned out too!! Can't wait to cut now though!!


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm just going with the one I personally like the best. I don't know that it's the best demo of a spin swirl, but I like the colors the best and it just appeals to me. It will be interesting to see the submissions because I am having a hard time picturing what would make a knock-out winner, especially since we have to enter what it looks like cut in half. Seems to me the tops of slab soaps tend to be prettier than any other layer of the soap, so I am wondering if the inside pictures will change the field.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 15, 2015)

Mine is a spin swirl with an achor   I am going to enter it anyways.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 15, 2015)

People are posting their pics - wow! I gotta say there are some really creative soapers out there!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 15, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I'll chime in. My DNA swirl I wound up submitting had color pop, the design was a little outside the box in the way I striped the colors and had a sunburst, and my technique wasn't great at all. I didn't place top 10, but there were more ahead of me and a sponsor choice that didn't do the DNA in the direction, of well, DNA strands. My fish DNA would've probably done better, but it didn't pop really to me (in pics, it looks cute in person though...great with the kids lol!). I choose the sunburst for pop of color, but the blues fish one would've done better I'm thinking, and that goes against the bold bright original thing  winning a little.




Did you ever post a picture of your fish DNA? I've love to see it!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm Amber waves of soap....Google it and you'll get to my blog. I'm putting 50 plus kids to bed, so I can link it in a second if you can't find it


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, and that was figurative... I have a ton of kids and it feels like 50 some nights ;-)


----------



## chloe (Apr 15, 2015)

Good luck, everyone! Can't wait to see your soaps!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 15, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> Did you ever post a picture of your fish DNA? I've love to see it!



http://amberwavesofsoap.blogspot.com/2015/02/dna-helix-swirl-soap.html?m=1
Here's the direct link


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 16, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Oh, and that was figurative... I have a ton of kids and it feels like 50 some nights ;-)



LOL - I was about to ask if you lived in a shoe   Thanks for the link!!! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, I linked my soap.  I sure hope I did that right.  I don't use pinterest often so even making a board was interesting. 
I just realized in looking over the pictures that now everyone will know what a messy soaper I am!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 16, 2015)

I've made another attempt today and am hoping that it's ready to cut before the link closes on Saturday. Wasn't happy when I cut my bars today


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 16, 2015)

I've entered the challenge for the first time today. There is so much soap making talent out there the entries so far look amazing!


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2015)

I haven't gotten any emails about the link up! I forgot it was time for that but Amy forgot to send it to me.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2015)

So odd. Wonder if it was more than just you...


----------



## not_ally (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't wait to see all of your entries after the deadline.  Please post, pictures y'all.


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay, am I just crabby in particular? It is really difficult to tell that a few of the entries followed the rules. I can't tell that they made a double batch and one I can't tell even used a slab mold. One didn't cut according to the directions at all. It just makes me really cranky.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 16, 2015)

I hear ya Newbie. Although the concept the person came up with for cutting the soaps was pretty smart. But, I find myself tending to agree with you.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 16, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> http://amberwavesofsoap.blogspot.com/2015/02/dna-helix-swirl-soap.html?m=1
> Here's the direct link


Oooh, I _love_ that last ashy one - sometimes it just makes the soap!!
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I guess it is all up to the fates now!  :3


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2015)

I am feeling kind of done with the rules that are not rules. I asked her about the horizontal cut and she said it was a suggestion and not required for anyone to show. I have a question in as to if the double batch was a requirement or a suggestion- because it was flipping messy and limiting to spin a double batch. I sent her rules back to her to ask which was a rule and which was not, essentially. I asked in the comments section if people could please show their double batch and she won't post the question.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 16, 2015)

What do you mean, Newbie, by a double batch?  

I didn't even clean up my bars.  I had no intention of entering, but decided to anyways, and that's the only pic I had.  I did a slab mold, poured just over 2" deep, and did cut them horizontally to show off the swirl.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 16, 2015)

I think by double batch, it meant making the soap thick enough in the slab to cut the bars in half.  

I did the best I could, but my slab mold could not handle more than 2 inches - but I still cut the bars as instructed, and really like the way it turned out.


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2015)

Her rules state that you have to do a double thick batch so you can cut horizontally to show off the pattern inside- which is very close to an exact quote. I asked her about it and she now says that was a suggestion and we don't need to show that. Well, some people didn't do a double batch and some people didn't cut horizontally and she doesn't want to enforce her rules, same as in other months, when there have been blatant violations of the rules. I find it very tiresome.

Yes, 1.5-2 inches would be a double thick batch.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you reinbeau. My dad calls it Stonehenge. We both loved it. 

I think 1.5 in is kinda borderline. Mine is 1.5" Total thickness and I figured she wanted full thickness 1" bars. My mold was difficult (The YouTube video posted mentioned it wasn't the best mold for this technique, and he was very right!).  I needed more, but I tried to get by with a full as I could and not spilling everywhere like I did my first attempt. 
If yours is 2 inches then horizontally cut, yours is perfect!


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2015)

Some slab molds don't have really high sides and given the need for double thick, it makes a heck of a lot of soap at once. I had a  two inch high mold as well but lost soap in the spin so mine are just under an inch thick as well.


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2015)

James, your soap is great! Very nice colors and distinction.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks. I am really happy with them.  After the contest ends I'll post my other 2 tries.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2015)

Who's James, the YouTube?? Which smf member?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 16, 2015)

<.<  >.>

I see nothing!   (In a corny faux German accent)


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 17, 2015)

Wonderful to the point short film (and soap). Very impressed with smf, good job to everyone (so far).


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

Has the contest ended and can we see all of your entries?  If so and someone could post a link that would be great.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 17, 2015)

Voting stars Saturday Ally.  So it will be next week before we can post here.  Tho if your Google-fu is strong, I bet you can find people's blog posts


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep rule breaking is annoying. There's one in the international that clearly hasn't been cut horizontally!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 17, 2015)

Someone asked in a comment did they have to cut horizontally and she said yes!!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 17, 2015)

There seems to be controversy about following the rules every time. As soon as I chocked the link up I could see people that hadn't followed the rules. It makes me so mad as I am a stickler for doing things properly. I've been away so I haven't put mine up yet. Will be sorting my post out this afternoon.

I struggle to work out who is who from the forum with the linkups. Could each person post the link to their entry on this thread perhaps please, so I can put names to entries? I want to see what all the SMF gang have entered. I will put my link on too as soon as I have actually written it!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 17, 2015)

I've emailed Amy, saying she told someone in a comment they had to submit a horizontally cut picture


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, I know I'm probably not seeing the link but I can't find any rules!  Where are they posted?  I found "guidelines" but we all know those are not rules. I really need to pay more attention to these things!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry, it does say guidelines but then in a comment an entrant was told they had to have a horizontally cut bar as their submission - I viewed this particular guideline as key to the whole challenge - it's the big reveal of the swirl. 

I think there should either be actual rules that we all stick to or none at all as it's not fair on that person that's probably gone ahead and cut horizontally when they might have had a different idea for cutting


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 17, 2015)

I would prefer set rules myself.  This is my first time around and I had fun with the soap.  I am not doing next month - it looks like cupcake soaps and I am just not into those at all.  I can't pipe to save myself.

I don't have much hope of winning, not against the people from here that are in, but it is nice to get my name out in the community and show I at least know what I am doing.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 17, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I would prefer set rules myself.  This is my first time around and I had fun with the soap.  I am not doing next month - it looks like cupcake soaps and I am just not into those at all.  I can't pipe to save myself.
> 
> I don't have much hope of winning, not against the people from here that are in, but it is nice to get my name out in the community and show I at least know what I am doing.




I totally agree with you! I'm signed up for the next two challenges because I am a newbie and I want to learn as much as possible. But, that being said I cannot pipe to save my life!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't like cupcake soaps, or soaps that smell too much like food (eg, bakery scents.)  It is kind of interesting how much we all differ on these things.  But a really luscious creamy looking soap makes me want to take a bite out of it, so go figure.


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes it would be great to match up entries with people here! Mine is number 7 in the international section. First time I've entered and it's been a great learning experience. For me the horizontal cut is where the beauty of this technique is so I don't understand why  people wouldn't do this!


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes I really think she needs to have "Rules" and then "suggestions" that way people would know what they would have to do and also have some ideas as to what they could do. 

Honestly the way it is written very little is actually required.  I would only consider those things that are written as "you must" as being actual requirements.  Everything else seems to fall under guideline.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I am the only guy in contest.  So I am pretty easy to guess.  I am #39 in the US link.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 17, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> Yes it would be great to match up entries with people here! Mine is number 7 in the international section. First time I've entered and it's been a great learning experience. For me the horizontal cut is where the beauty of this technique is so I don't understand why  people wouldn't do this!




I love your swirls! Especially the one in the lower left-hand corner… Looks like a heart… So adorable!!!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 17, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I think I am the only guy in contest.  So I am pretty easy to guess.  I am #39 in the US link.




Amazing colors! You really did a great job! I never would've guessed that a guy did this for looking at it.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 17, 2015)

So I went and measured my soaps. They are a tenth of an inch to two tenths below 1.5"  total height. My interpretation of this 
3. Pour the soap double thick in the mold so you can cut it horizontally to reveal the pattern inside.

Was meant to say pour enough to make the horizontal cuts...in essence you needed to cut each bar through the center to reveal the middle. 
If I pour my mold 3/4 full each go round, Then how do you double that kinda batch? So I interpreted what she meant, possibly different, than it was intended. Maybe she did mean a full to the brim mold, ie full bars 1" thick, but it honestly wasn't clarified enough for me to fully understand. I should've asked, now in hindsight. Maybe I'm disqualified for having less than 1.5" in my mold and smaller bars, and that's cool...lesson learned either way I am sure I need to ask ask ask and clarify rules in the future if I am finding myself "self interpreting" and not fully sure on what it is meaning.

The statement it MUST be in a slab mold is plain as day, but then it got grey for me with double thick. And calling them guidelines does leave it to personal interpretation and I think RULES in big bold would better clarify and aid in people not breaking them. Then making everyone c and p the rules to their post would better help, but that's pushing the limits of her enforcement of rules. 
That aside, I LOVE everyone's soaps! And dorymae, yours posted fine! Embarrassed over the mess eh lol?  I wish I had the luxury of being carefree and messy with soaping, but I have too many little kids running around. Makes for nervous fast soaping sessions!


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

I sent a long email to Amy about this issue with rule breaking and allowing entries that are clearly outside the rules as well as giving a prize for a technique to someone who didn't even do the technique, leaving beautiful perfectly done entries in the dust. I laid it on the line and was worried I came across as a quite witchy, but she asked if she could call me today to talk about it. I told her I was not the only person who felt like the rules should be upheld, so I will be happy to hear her side and talk about how it feels as an entrant to see things so slippery. I hope other people who are unhappy about some of this will email her as well. IT would be good for her to know that a number of people would like things run differently. It would have more impact.

She did say that she sent emails to people who did not cut horizontally, but if they are disqualified or what that means is still a mystery.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 17, 2015)

I think everyone has done really well with the swirl. Lots of beautiful colour combinations. I love that we have such a nice group of people chatting and entering the competitions on SMF.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 17, 2015)

I posted before I read your post newbie. I am shattered today, but when I feel better tomorrow I will try and formulate an email which is as non-witchy as possible explaining the way I also felt about the competition and perhaps suggesting ways I think the fairness could be improved. I know the 'rules' are only stated to be guidelines, but if people choose not to follow them and end up with a better soap because of that then I think it is unfair that they are allowed to win a prize compared to people who have rigidly followed the guidelines.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 17, 2015)

I was really worried about coming across witchy too but I went down the track that she specifically told someone they must post pics of the horizontal cuts and it's not fair for them

If you do speak to her make sure she knows I just want it to be fair


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Please do contact her, Saponista. SHe needs to know how people are feeling about this and she needs to know how many people are upset or frustrated and about what specifically. 

I talked with her and first, you should know that she disqualified the international person who did not cut on the horizontal. If they can re-cut the soap and re-post, she would allow that. THe person with the rocks did cut on the horizontal, then chunked up the soap and rinsed it to get the rounded edges. That's allowed to stay. She said a double pour was a rule and I said I thought a couple of the entrants did not pour doubles but she is not going to pursue that at all. Spinning a double pour is different than spinning a single pour and the soap also lays differently in the mold when there is more of it. I would have a tried a couple other things if we could have done a single. I pointed out a single is then against the rules but she made no further comment on it. I feel certain she will not DQ anyone who poured a single.

I told her people want the rules set and for people to follow the rules so it's fair. SHe contacted the people in the landscape challenge who put man-made items in there and she said the general response was "Oh duh. I forgot you couldn't." or they didn't read the rules thoroughly. My point was, that is too bad but if you forget or didn't read the rules, that means you broke them and  your soap should be shifted to a "look only" category. I'm not certain why she contacted them but then let them go ahead. I also pointed out that a tangible prize went to someone who made a swirl that has a name already and that name is not DNA swirl. She said NAture's Garden picked it for the sponsor's choice and it was already in the line-up. I'm not entirely certain she heard me say that the soaps that break the rules should not be IN the line-up or she could have spoken to NG about it. 

Anyhow, she said she would be making the rules clearer. She did DQ someone this time, albeit reluctantly. I said a number of times that people just want the rules followed so it's fair and if someone doesn't follow them, their soap should be put in another category. I don't know what will happen.

I really hope people who have an opinion will contact her. If she hears opinions from a number of participants, she is far more likely to change how she does things.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 17, 2015)

I am really impressed with you guys because I cannot tell which ones were cut which away. How do you guys know? Is there a certain pattern that you're not seeing which told you it was cut the wrong way?


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm a long way from entering any kind of competitition, but it seems like it might be a good thing for her to see this thread?  I think sometimes soapy collectives/challenges start out on a pretty ad hoc basis and then go along from there.  She might not realize what an issue this is for people who are investing time and energy.  Just guessing though.  Heck, if you guys want me to, I will forward the thread, I am not worried about winning any challenges


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

It would be far better for people to contact her to explain their positions than for her to read a thread with people just complaining to each other. Emails to her are more direct and inviting and will be taken more seriously that reading a thread that will feel like it's going on kind of behind her back .Direct approach is always best.

Some people who have commented here may not necessarily want what they said here to be presented to her in that way.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I would rather send her a well worded polite email than for her to see my rant! I think I might be on the verge of being in the single pour camp with my soap batter as I only just had just about two inches of batter in my mould. Then I had to plane my soaps a bit to get them square as I stupidly cut them not square with a knife first, so I apologise if anyone feels like my entry should be in the disqualification camp!


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Let's just hope future challenges are clearer about the rules. She left me a voice mail saying that the double pour wasn't really necessary; she just wanted people to be able to cut horizontally to show the insides. She prior sent me an email saying the horizontal cut was merely a suggestion. If I had known I didn't have to pour a double, I would have done a few things differently. This month the rules feel like a moving target. It is a rule, then she didn't really mean it, it's a suggestion, then it's that you have to do it. Whatever. 

I think if I participate again, it will not be without absolute concrete clarification on what we are supposed to do and not. What is a rule, what is a suggestion. Right now, it's the pirate code.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 17, 2015)

I think that double pour is relative to what your typical bar size is. I'm a real newbie and from what I've seen, many bars I've seen are around 1" thick. So, my double pour was 2" - 2 1/2" in my 6x6 mold. Just my 2 cents


----------



## chloe (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi, all! I'm number 2 under international.  I'm on this forum tons, asked questions here and there, but never really introduced myself... But feel like I know you guys hah. I've been doing the challenges since Nov I think. 
Anyway glad to hear everyone is expressing themselves to Amy!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 18, 2015)

I cut my third attempt last night and am finally happy with one. I need to take and upload pics today before the deadline
Have to say though everyone's are brilliant again!! So much talent out there!


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm a little perplexed.  Why would you not cut them? But then again,  why get so upset that someone didn't? Guidelines aren't rules.  If they don't cut them they aren't going to look right and they won't win. I don't get the angst.  Not trying to argue,  I just don't get it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 18, 2015)

For me I just thought it was unfair that one soaper (it wasn't me btw) had been told they had to show horizontally cut pics - then others hadn't cut that way - that other soaper might have preferred not to but got told they had to. That makes it sound like a rule rather than a guideline.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 18, 2015)

It doesn't work if you don't cut it right though.  That's what I don't get.  They won't win. It's self defeating to not follow the guidelines. Why be upset about it? :::shrug:::


----------



## Saponista (Apr 18, 2015)

I think that there has been lots of controversy with several of the other challenges that made more difference to the final outcome of the votes etc. this one is less annoying to me personally but every month there seems to be some kind of controversy over what qualifies and what doesn't so I think we all just want clearer guidelines.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 18, 2015)

Ah,  gotcha.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 18, 2015)

Gotcha, newbie.  I thought about that after I posted, and realized it was a bad idea for that reason.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 18, 2015)

Finally got my link up!!


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 18, 2015)

Where are all the soaps shown? I can't find them. Congrats to all who entered!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 18, 2015)

You won't be able to until after voting closes on Wednesday. 

But if you google April spin swirl or spin swirl soap challenge you'll find lots of them


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone got the rules for voting emailed to them yet? Should've happened 25 minutes ago. I haven't received anything so far...


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 18, 2015)

Nothing yet


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 18, 2015)

just hit, Lets get voting!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 18, 2015)

Whoop!! How to decide though?!?

So we vote in both sections??


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes. we get 3 for you guys across the pond, and 5 for the US entries.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 18, 2015)

Cool, I will go cast my votes!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 18, 2015)

This is so difficult. Every soap has it's own merits!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 18, 2015)

I totally agree! I have no idea how I'm going to make this decision… So difficult… So many beautiful soaps!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 19, 2015)

I have just spent ages commenting on people's entries and don't feel like I've even made a dent in them! I like to comment and encourage as many people as possible as I know how nice it is to receive comments on my own entry. It is a lot of work though!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm just amazed at all the talent out there!! So many beautiful soaps!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds like it's a close one this time!! I'm not surprised though, all of this month's entries are awesome!!


----------



## Stacyspy (Apr 22, 2015)

So, it looks like if I don't register, I can't see the entries? I was looking forward to seeing everyone's spin swirls!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 22, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> So, it looks like if I don't register, I can't see the entries? I was looking forward to seeing everyone's spin swirls!



The post has not been made public yet.  Once it is you will be able to see all the entries.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 22, 2015)

*So???*

LOL!  I didn't even come close, then again, I had no intentions of entering it.  At least I didn't come in last!!  I hadn't even cleaned them up, because the pink seized and I didn't think it was worthy, but some persuaded me to enter it anyways.  So here's mine - now let's hear from the winners!!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 22, 2015)

Extremely well done to our Sonya, the international winner!!! I thought you deserved it as your soaps were magnificent.


----------



## cnm (Apr 22, 2015)

neat


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you Saponista


----------



## chloe (Apr 22, 2015)

Reinbeau, I loved your soap! I loved that the pink was thicker!
And congrats to Sonya! Stunning!


----------



## chloe (Apr 22, 2015)

Here was mine


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners and to everyone that participated.  Y'all are much braver than I am (also - more talented!).


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats to our SMF winners!!!!

Here was my entry:


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh, those are all gorgeous! You should all be very proud.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Apr 23, 2015)

*chloe*, *Julie* - beautiful soaps, amazing swirls!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 23, 2015)

I will get my other 2 cleaned up and photos up this weekend.

Til then, here is my entry - 

http://kchaystack.blogspot.com/2015/04/soap-challenge.html

and 

https://youtu.be/LnvtibieLq8


----------

